# Will UberXL start in wollongong?



## l3wwy (Jun 25, 2017)

Hey,

when would they launch UberXL, or it becomes an option automatically on the riders app when there are enough XL drivers online?


----------



## Surge Donut (Jun 5, 2017)

l3wwy said:


> Hey,
> 
> when would they launch UberXL, or it becomes an option automatically on the riders app when there are enough XL drivers online?


At Wollongong rates it's cheaper to book 2 UberX cars.


----------

